

Data Compression Explained by Matt Mahoney - vog
http://mattmahoney.net/dc/dce.html

======
johkra
I've been researching data compression the past days, because I wanted to
write an article about an interesting algorithm (Compression algorithms are
fascinating, unfortunately my studies didn't touch the subject).

I don't know if I'll write the article after all, but I'm glad I don't have to
wade through the pile of source code of algorithms for which I found no good
explanation...;-)

